# Johns Hopkins Karate?



## goldwarrior (Jul 3, 2010)

I was wondering if anybody has experience with the JHU Karate Club?  Is the instruction good?  

http://jhu.mystudentgroups.com/groups/517


----------



## Grenadier (Jul 6, 2010)

Padgett Sensei was under the Amin's, who were directly under Okazaki Sensei, so that's already a really good lineage.  Given that Amin Sensei is part of the ISKF technical committee, I would think that any senior yudansha under him would be a solid instructor.  

I would try a class, and see if it meshes well with you.


----------

